# Entp or Intp, TiNe symbiosis



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry guys 

The more I read about Ne and Ti the more I'm becoming confused as to which one I'm using the most.

For giggles I did another function test (yesyes not super reliable I know) but this time reading up on good ways to try and avoid bias wile testing.And if i cought myself doing it skip question and go back later when I lost my train of thought.















bit confused by second one though, if TI is highest why propose ENTP?

Does anybody have a questionaire or can help me in defining whether I prefer using Ne over Ti? They feel so..symbiotic sometimes I'm finding it very confusing.

Maybe one of you can help me sort this out once and for all?
original type quest thread


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

@dwelfusius -

The test here is a test based on cognitive functions that might give you some idea - if your responses narrow it down to the two xNTP types then the last set of questions are specifically designed to determine I/E for xNTPs. Alternatively, irrespective of functions, do you have any strong lean to either I or E (based on, say, some of the official MBTI descriptions here)?

That you scored as highly as you have on Ti on both quizzes would suggest INTP is more likely, as would reasonably high Si. I'm not sure why the second quiz is suggesting ENTP; it may be that it picks up on the high Te score and incorporates that into an I/E determination, but even then that's a strange approach to take.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

So that test came out INTP again.One of the reasons I think/fear I might be mistyping is because very often extroversion is tied with social interaction in questions,. Also I read about ENTPs mistyping as INTP due to a lot of rejection/being bullied/shyness/.. basically sort of starting to shell themselves.

i read here _
You see, what your cognitive functions extravert or introvert should be strictly based on the general dichotomy of the external world vs the internal world (that is inevitably influenced by the external world). One might be inclined to presume that for humans, extraversion inherently involves a propensity to interact with other human beings, but this is quite a narrow perspective on what it means to extravert, and how that relates to the cognitive functions. For the sake of expediency (lol), I'm only going to focus on the perception of extraversion as that relates to my type (if some of you would like me to expound on introversion in great detail, I can do that too).

Ultimately, the way extraversion manifests itself depends on the dominant function it's associated with. Now, trying to analyze one individual function in a vacuum is pretty much impossible, especially considering we have no reliable means to do so. But something that we can do is observe how extraverted dominant functions tend to manifest themselves in conjunction with their introverted auxiliary assistant functions. Even more so, we must consider the fundamental difference between the behavior in a dominant perceiving function and a dominant judging function. Considering all these factors, we can surmise commonalities as well as divergent behaviors between these extraverted dominant functions, and from that data it is possible to infer possible or even plausible generalizations about what extraversion actual means within the context of an individual's overall personality.

For me, that meant understanding that the expression of my 'extraversion' did not necessarily have to include interacting with human beings. I realized that my Ne was more primarily concerned with gathering many different possibilities by means of available sources of information. These sources could be people, they could be books, they could be the internet, but it doesn't necessarily have to be any of those things. This is where MBTI's idea of extraversion falls apart with its mutually inclusive notion of extraversion and socializing.

I think if you only consider the dominant function, it can seem pretty intuitive to conclude that socializing would energize an Ne dom. In fact, that would ring quite true for my personality as a young child. But as an adult, it would be quite short-sighted to not consider the effects that our other functions can have on our energy levels when socializing.

Not even considering the need to withdraw due to P overload when Ne has contributed to socializing for an extended period without consulting Ti, Fe used during socialization can seriously drain a relatively mature ENTP. Once the ENTP has developed and starts regularly incorporating the use of Fe in his/her social approach, the results can be devastating after prolonged use. Without careful consideration to proper context, one could see the 'need to withdraw' or 'feeling drained' after prolonged socialization as signs of introversion, and will be consistently deemed as such when taking MBTI assessments.

Personally, I didn't have 'proper context' for the longest time, so I was fine being typed INTP, especially since, from my perspective, I was just like an INTP in every way. In fact, I think I'm probably atypical compared to most ENTPs, as I frequently consult my Ti when communicating with people (especially in written form). I tend to be a grammarian, and become perfectionistic when attempting to convey my ideas (I have already edited this post several hundred times before even posting it, lol). However, I now realize this is how I now consciously prefer to be after years of life experience (I was not this way as a child). Subconsciously, the use of Ne comes naturally, and is immediate. I'm just now realizing that what I use to consider my initial thoughts about something were really just intuitions propagating in my mind, and my true thoughts only developed after using Ti. And really, that's where the main difference lies between INTP and ENTP, or Ti-Ne and Ne-Ti. INTPs actual decisions about things come first through Ti, and then they consult Ne to confirm (or question) those judgements. ENTPs on the other hand, are constantly taking in new 'rough' ideas and then consult Ti to filter out all of the fluff and get to something that is grounded in logic._

something that resonates very firmly in me.and also on perc someone in entp forum said, my extraverted side also is just being near people,not talking to them or anything,but being around them (not masses ofc)

and on Funky MBTI in Fiction - Type Contrast: ENTP & INTP I was asked to write an...

ENTPs love coming up with new ideas and exposing other people to them.

I work at an internal service desk, that most of the time values my need for super troubleshooting modus operandi luckily, which means outside of the repetitive helpdesk \logging tasks I get kind of carte blance s to delve myself into the freaky or hard problems no one can or wants to fix. Not surprisingly I am in very good agreement with 3rd line support since I even fix tickets that would've otherwise gone to them. But I love talking to most of my users, teaching them new and more efficient ways of doing something on their pc, or about whatever as long as the subject interests me. And a lot of the time when they call they get out 4 words before I haveasked them whether a specific behaviour is present on their pc and how to fix it. Even things I only encountered only once before. Si or ne?



Sorry gtg,emotionally flat out today..very annoying for an nt -.-


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

i used (or tried ^^) to answer this questionaire.It might have failed =D

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?


----------

